# PPI A1200.2 in BLUE w/silk screen



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Not mine. The A600.2 the seller also has looks pretty beat up.

PPI A1200.2 Car Amplifier | eBay


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow, never seen that color before.
Must have been a custom order.
He also has a machine A600.2 that's somewhat beat up.

PPI A600.2 Car Amplifier | eBay

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

The blue really caught my eye. must have been a special order. if it was done afterwards, then the silk screen company was very good. I am surprised there is not more, like a 404 or a few 300s also.

They are calling your name Bret . . . .


----------



## sjr033 (Dec 30, 2011)

The local PPI dealer back in the day, used to color match many Art series to customers cars. If I remember correctly they would have them painted and had a sign shop do a vinyl overlay for the circuit board design.


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

I just want to know who give this pawn shop the low down about its rarity see question and answer at bottom of A1200.2 listing.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Prime mova said:


> I just want to know who give this pawn shop the low down about its rarity see question and answer at bottom of A1200.2 listing.


I was wondering the same thing.
What a dumbass.

Besides, the a1200.2 isn't that rare.
I see 2-3 a year come up on ebay.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah oops! Time to pull the auction and ask for more! 

I still get blown away at the amount of rare audio I found and saved out of pawn shops for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

WRX2010 said:


> The blue really caught my eye. must have been a special order. if it was done afterwards, then the silk screen company was very good. I am surprised there is not more, like a 404 or a few 300s also.
> 
> They are calling your name Bret . . . .


Not a chance....

I'm already in trouble for the last buy.
She's really going to kill me if that Craigslist deal goes through.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

very surprised at how cheap they went for; especially the a600.2.
Guess it's not a color for everyone. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------

